# WaterSpot Inline DI Filter - Worth a read



## CleanDetail

Yorkshire Detailing & Ceramic Protection Specialist 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*


*Todays Test & Review: WaterSpot Inline DI Water Filter*

I was given the opportunity to test and review a DI waterfilter on the market. As you may know there is one main one at around £60+ which does the trick but lets face it, in my opinion its pricey. So here is the solution:

Here is how it arrived:


















The Waterfilter is high quality and its very simple. Plug & Play and even has all the connecters you need to do so.

Instructions are simple:




























And the connectors:









*Now for the testing.*

I tried this on several vehicles, even got the van tank filled up using the filter so i did around 5 mobile valets using the filtered water. Well, it was worth it.

Here is the test i did on the windows of a customers Landrover Discovery.

Cleaned, shampoo'd rinsed and water filter rinsed:









Left for 6 mins and it was fully dry. No contact at this point:









and the whole vehicle:









Also tried this on another customers Vehicle:









So it was very very easy to use. Plug and play means its simple to wash your vehicle at home or work.

*Conclusion*

Ideal solution for all weather. Meaning less time needed and more time doing other things. The finish means no marks and a better quality wash, as used by Most Detailers already.

*Would i buy one? *Yes, even at a professional level

*Are they worth the money?* Yes! they are around £29.99 each for a sealed unit and you can buy a re-fillable unit for less than its compatition. (£50) and refills are only £10.
*
Where can i buy?* You can buy online here at WaterSpot's website http://www.waterspot-filters.co.uk/
​


----------

